
Source Wireframes – library of 537 pixel-perfect blocks for Sketch and Figma - ForpeopleStudio
http://source.forpeople.studio
======
BlazerStripe
Looks useful! Does it work with version 54 of the Sketch App?

~~~
ForpeopleStudio
Thanks! It works with the Sketch 53+ version.

